# 2010 Flash 03 Towbar and Electrics



## craigrogers (Oct 30, 2011)

I've sent an email off to Towtal (local-ish to me) and awaiting a response, but thought I'd ask on here too in case anyone has the answer.

I've got a 2010 Chausson Flash 03 (Transit based) and need to fit a towbar to it for towing a small trailer with a Citroen C1.

Payload is tight, but we'll be ok, so that's not an issue.

Although being 2010 and I don't need a type-approval, the simplest way is a type-approved towbar, but just wondering if anyone has fitted one to a Flash 03?

It has chassis extensions fitted as per the photos below.




























Also, I believe this to be the pre-installed electrics, but doesn't the MK7 Transit require the towing option to be turned on within the ECU?










Thanks in advance for any assistance!


----------



## 91502 (May 1, 2005)

Hi

Looking at the chassis extensions and having seen tow bars fitted to similar setups they will need to be strengthened considerably which puts a massive amount of weight on your rear axel.

On top of this you have the nose weight of your trailer which will be unto another 50kg.

You say that you are close to your limit, how close?
Do you have enough spare for another 100-200kg on the rear axel?

There are a lot of MH's out there that simply cannot fit a usable tow bar and still be legal.

James


----------



## craigrogers (Oct 30, 2011)

We tend to travel light so our Payload of 612kg is not used much.

It's 3500kg Max-Weight with a 4500kg Total-Train. The car and trailer is just over 1000kg.

Some people mistakenly think that towing capacity is the Total-Train - Max-Weight so in this case 1000kg.

However, the Kerb-Weight is 2888kgs, where the 612kg of Payload comes from. The total permissible is Total-Train - Kerb-Weight.

Therefore, Total-Train = Kerb-Weight + anything else on top.

In other words, as long as the vehicle is not over 3500kg AND the Total-Train is not over 4500kg, then it's legal. 

Therefore, 4500-2888 is 1612kg of total weight allowed to carry/pull. So providing that when towing, we are carefull what is onboard, we should be fine. It may mean that we have to travel without the water tank filled full.

Also, being French, I believe the kerb-weight includes one person (yet to get that confirmed).

So, we are running close, but should be fine if careful with packing.

I know then there is the front and rear weighting to be concerned about, but this is looking fine too. I will be getting some sound advice from other places too.

Thanks for the feedback!


----------



## 91502 (May 1, 2005)

Is 2888kg your actual weight on a weigh bridge or the manufacturers stated weight? These are usually not anywhere near. 

You also need to remember you can be under 3500 but still overweight on one axel. 

James


----------



## craigrogers (Oct 30, 2011)

Hi James,

Thanks for the replies, as mentioned, the weight stuff is in hand. I won't be towing overweight will make sure of that. 

The 2888 is the listed weight, however, that weight is not that important, what is important is our usual touring weight. We are going to a weighbridge on our next outing to find out what out usual weight is when we are loaded up for a trip. We can then work from that.

I'm more after anyone with a Chausson Flash 03 that has fitted a tow bar to see if they've had any fitting issues.


----------

